# Anzeige in Konsole "verwirrt"

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

in meiner Konsole bekomme ich fast unleserlichen output:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

''

!!! $'[31;01mThe ebuild selected to satisfy $'[39;49;00m$'[32m">=dev-qt/qtgui-5.11.1:5"$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01m has unmet requirements.$'[39;49;00m

- dev-qt/qtgui-5.12.3-r1::poly-c USE="$'[31;01mdbus$'[39;49;00m $'[31;01megl$'[39;49;00m $'[31;01mevdev$'[39;49;00m $'[31;01mgif$'[39;49;00m $'[31;01mjpeg$'[39;49;00m $'[31;01mlibinput$'[39;49;00m $'[31;01mpng$'[39;49;00m $'[31;01mxcb$'[39;49;00m $'[34;01m-accessibility$'[39;49;00m $'[34;01m-debug$'[39;49;00m $'[34;01m-eglfs$'[39;49;00m ($'[34;01m-gles2$'[39;49;00m) $'[34;01m-ibus$'[39;49;00m $'[34;01m-test$'[39;49;00m $'[34;01m-tslib$'[39;49;00m $'[34;01m-tuio$'[39;49;00m $'[34;01m-udev$'[39;49;00m $'[34;01m-vnc$'[39;49;00m" ABI_X86="($'[31;01m64$'[39;49;00m)"   

''

The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

libinput? ( udev )

''

The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

any-of ( eglfs xcb ) accessibility? ( dbus xcb ) eglfs? ( egl ) ibus? ( dbus ) libinput? ( udev ) xcb? ( gles2? ( egl ) )

''

(dependency required by "$'[32mkde-misc/krename-5.0.0-r1::gentoo$'[39;49;00m" [installed])

(dependency required by "$'[32m@selected$'[39;49;00m" [set])

(dependency required by "$'[32m@world$'[39;49;00m" [argument])

```

Anscheinen funktioniert das Syntax-Highlighting nicht richtig. Wo muss ich den Fehler suchen?

uhai

----------

## firefly

Von was für einer Konsole redest du?

----------

## uhai

von der shell:

```
[I] app-shells/bash

     Verfügbare Versionen:   

     (2.05b) [P]2.05b_p13

     (3.0)  [P]3.0_p22

     (3.1)  [P]3.1_p23

     (3.2)  [P]3.2_p57

     (4.0)  [P]4.0_p44

     (4.1)  [P]4.1_p17

     (4.2)  [P]4.2_p53

     (4.3)  [P]4.3_p48-r2

     (0)    4.4_p23-r1 ~5.0_p3-r1 ~5.0_p7

       {afs bashlogger examples mem-scramble +net nls plugins +readline static}

     Installierte Versionen: 4.4_p23-r1(20:22:53 16.01.2019)(net nls readline -afs -bashlogger -examples -mem-scramble -plugins)

     Startseite:             http://tiswww.case.edu/php/chet/bash/bashtop.html

     Beschreibung:           The standard GNU Bourne again shell

[I] app-shells/bash-completion

     Verfügbare Versionen:   2.7-r3^t 2.8^t 2.9^t ~2.9-r1^t **9999^t {+eselect test}

     Installierte Versionen: 2.9^t(21:57:43 26.05.2019)(-test)

     Startseite:             https://github.com/scop/bash-completion

     Beschreibung:           Programmable Completion for bash

[I] app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp

     Verfügbare Versionen:   20180302 ~20190211

     Installierte Versionen: 20180302(19:53:06 25.06.2018)

     Startseite:             https://www.gentoo.org/

     Beschreibung:           Gentoo-specific bash command-line completions (emerge, ebuild, equery, etc)

```

```
[I] app-doc/zsh-lovers

     Verfügbare Versionen:   0.9.0 ~0.9.1

     Installierte Versionen: 0.9.0(23:26:16 18.12.2017)

     Startseite:             https://grml.org/zsh/zsh-lovers.html

     Beschreibung:           Tips, tricks and examples for the Z shell

[I] app-shells/gentoo-zsh-completions

     Verfügbare Versionen:   20150103 20180228 **99999999

     Installierte Versionen: 20180228(08:15:57 07.10.2018)

     Startseite:             https://github.com/gentoo/gentoo-zsh-completions

     Beschreibung:           Gentoo specific zsh completion support (includes emerge and ebuild commands)

[I] app-shells/zsh

     Verfügbare Versionen:   5.6.2 ~5.7-r1 ~5.7.1 **9999 {caps debug doc examples gdbm maildir pcre static unicode}

     Installierte Versionen: 5.6.2(20:33:55 04.12.2018)(gdbm pcre unicode -caps -debug -doc -examples -maildir -static)

     Startseite:             https://www.zsh.org/

     Beschreibung:           UNIX Shell similar to the Korn shell

[I] app-shells/zsh-completions

     Verfügbare Versionen:   0.29.0 0.30.0 **9999

     Installierte Versionen: 0.30.0(20:29:47 16.04.2019)

     Startseite:             https://github.com/zsh-users/zsh-completions

     Beschreibung:           Additional completion definitions for Zsh

```

Vermutlich hätte ich nicht zsh und bash parallel installieren sollen??

uhai

----------

## firefly

Neine, bash/zsh haben nichts mit der Darstellung zu tun.

Die Darstellung wird von der Konsole/virtuellen Konsole (terminal/virtual terminal) gemacht.

----------

## uhai

```
[I] lxde-base/lxterminal

     Verfügbare Versionen:   0.3.1 ~0.3.2 {gtk3}

     Installierte Versionen: 0.3.1(20:16:54 23.11.2018)(-gtk3)

     Startseite:             https://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXTerminal

     Beschreibung:           Lightweight vte-based tabbed terminal emulator for LXDE

[I] x11-terms/qterminal

     Verfügbare Versionen:   0.9.0 ~0.14.1 **9999

     Installierte Versionen: 0.9.0(20:28:27 21.05.2019)

     Startseite:             https://lxqt.org/

     Beschreibung:           Qt-based multitab terminal emulato
```

auch da sind 2 installiert.... können die sich in die Quere kommen? Eigentlich müsste es doch Konfigurationsfiles geben für die Darstellung... in /etc kann ich nichts finden bzgl qterminal oder lxterminal.

uhai

----------

## mike155

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten:

Entweder funktioniert Dein Terminal nicht mehr richtig

Die Umgebungsvariable TERM passt nicht (mehr) zu Deinem Terminal

1) Welche Ausgabe erhältst Du bei

```
export | grep TERM
```

2) Ich verstehe noch nicht, welches Terminal Du verwendest, um Befehle einzutippen. Redest Du von der Textkonsole, die direkt nach dem Booten erscheint? Oder startest Du ein Programm wie xterm, konsole, lxterminal, qterminal, etc. unter X? Es ist normalerweise unproblematisch, wenn mehrere parallel installiert sind - aber die Frage ist, welches Du verwendest.

3) Welche Desktop-Umgebung verwendest Du (Gnome, KDE, XFCE, ...) ?

4) Welche Shell verwendest Du (bash, zsh) ?

----------

## uhai

@mike155:

```
 export | grep TERM

TERM=xterm-256color

```

ich arbeite in X mit qterminal. Die Variable ist also falsch. War ich nicht, weil ich die bisher gar nicht kannte...  :Wink: 

Standardshell ist bash in Fluxbox.

Beim Aufruf von vim bekomme ich auch zuerst Fehlermeldungen:

```
 vim

'254: Cannot allocate color Grey50$'

'rror detected while processing /etc/vim/vimrc:$'

'ine   92:$'

'484: Can't open file /usr/share/vim/syntax/syntax.vim$'

'rror detected while processing /etc/vim/vimrc.local:$'

'ine   95:$'

'484: Can't open file /usr/share/vim/syntax/syntax.vim$'

```

Das hat aber nur mit dem syntaxhighlighting von vim zu tun, oder?

uhai

----------

## mike155

Also 'TERM=xterm-256color' ist richtig. Diese Einstellung verwende ich auch in konsole. Ich habe gerade qterminal installiert - und da funktioniert dieser Wert auch hervorragend.

Es könnte ein Problem mit ncurses sein. Hast Du das Paket in den letzten Tagen installiert oder etwas daran geändert?

Bitte poste die Ausgabe von:

```
eix ncurses

ls -la /etc/terminfo/x/xterm-256color
```

----------

## uhai

Das Problem habe ich schon länger, aber jetzt stört es mich, weil ich mehr im Terminal machen muss. Seit wann das besteht weiss ich nicht mehr.... sorry  :Sad: 

```
 sys-libs/ncurses

     Verfügbare Versionen:   

     (5)    5.9-r101(5/5)

     (0)    6.1-r2(0/6) ~6.1-r3(0/6) [M]~6.1_p20181020(0/6)

       {ada +cxx debug doc gpm minimal profile static-libs test threads tinfo trace unicode ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_RISCV="lp64 lp64d" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Installierte Versionen: 6.1-r2(0/6)(23:40:09 05.06.2018)(cxx gpm threads unicode -ada -debug -doc -minimal -profile -static-libs -test -tinfo -trace ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32")                                                                                                                                             

     Startseite:             https://www.gnu.org/software/ncurses/ http://dickey.his.com/ncurses/

     Beschreibung:           console display library

* x11-libs/libyui-ncurses

     Verfügbare Versionen:   ~2.48.3(0/6) {static-libs}

     Startseite:             https://github.com/libyui/libyui-ncurses

     Beschreibung:           UI abstraction library - ncurses plugin

```

```
ls -la /etc/terminfo/x/xterm-256color

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3713  5. Jun 2018  /etc/terminfo/x/xterm-256color

```

Sagt dir das was?

uhai

----------

## mike155

1) Ich würde es erst einmal mit Neu-Installation von ncurses probieren. Vielleicht hilft das schon. Die letzte Installation war vor einem Jahr - und zwischenzeitlich hast Du bestimmt auch ein paar Mal mal GCC aktualisiert - kann also sein, dass da etwas nicht mehr stimmt.

```
emerge --oneshot sys-libs/ncurses
```

2) Wie sieht es mit den Standard Wartungs-Befehlen aus:

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse -av @world

emerge @preserved-rebuild

revdep-rebuild

emerge -a --depclean
```

Laufen die alle sauber durch?

----------

## uhai

1 probiere ich gerade aus, 2 mache ich täglich, alles gut.... (daher bin ich auch nicht mehr so viel im Forum und habe das Terminal nicht wirklich gebraucht....)

Allerdings wollte er ein emerge @preserved-rebuild das so hängen bleibt:

```

/usr/include/unicode/numberformatter.h:2448:19: note:   candidate expects 1 argument, 0 provided

error: command 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++' failed with exit status 1

 * ERROR: dev-python/pyicu-2.0.2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2637:  Called distutils-r1_src_compile

 *   environment, line  828:  Called _distutils-r1_run_foreach_impl 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line  343:  Called python_foreach_impl 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line 2182:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line 1542:  Called _multibuild_run '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line 1540:  Called _python_multibuild_wrapper 'distutils-r1_run_phase' 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line  546:  Called distutils-r1_run_phase 'distutils-r1_python_compile'

 *   environment, line  819:  Called distutils-r1_python_compile

 *   environment, line  689:  Called esetup.py 'build'

 *   environment, line 1087:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${@}" || die "${die_args[@]}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/pyicu-2.0.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/pyicu-2.0.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyicu-2.0.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyicu-2.0.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyicu-2.0.2/work/PyICU-2.0.2'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyicu-2.0.2/work/PyICU-2.0.2'

```

Leider verstehe ich nicht, was schief geht....

uhai

----------

## mike155

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Leider verstehe ich nicht, was schief geht.... 

 

Das könnte Bug 682064 sein. Ein Lösungsvorschlag ist im Bug Thread enthalten.

----------

## uhai

Bei mir ist dev-python/pyicu-2,3 installiert. Das sollte also schon ohne diesen Bug sein....

Inzwischen wächst meine Liste der Blöcke - trotz oder wegen der Bemühungen meinerseits....:

```
[$'[32;01mYes$'[39;49;00m/$'[31;01mNo$'[39;49;00m] [$'[32;01mYes$'[39;49;00m/$'[31;01mNo$'[39;49;00m]

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

''

x11-libs/libxcb:0

''

($'[32mx11-libs/libxcb-1.13.1:0/1.12::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

>=x11-libs/libxcb-1.10[$'[31;01mx$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mk$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mb$'[39;49;00m] required by ($'[34mnet-im/telegram-desktop-bin-1.3.0:0/0::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, installed)                                                     

^^^

>=x11-libs/libxcb-1.12:0/1.12=[$'[31;01mx$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mk$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mb$'[39;49;00m] required by ($'[34mdev-qt/qtgui-5.12.3-r1:5/5.12::poly-c$'[39;49;00m, installed)                                                     

^^^

>=x11-libs/libxcb-1.10:0/1.12=[abi_x86_64(-),$'[31;01mx$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mk$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mb$'[39;49;00m] required by ($'[34mx11-libs/libxkbcommon-0.8.4:0/0::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, installed)                                     

^^^

>=x11-libs/libxcb-1.12:=[$'[31;01mx$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mk$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mb$'[39;49;00m] required by ($'[34mdev-qt/qtgui-5.12.3-r1:5/5.12::poly-c$'[39;49;00m, installed)                                                           

^^^

>=x11-libs/libxcb-1.10:=[abi_x86_64(-),$'[31;01mx$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mk$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mb$'[39;49;00m] required by ($'[34mx11-libs/libxkbcommon-0.8.4:0/0::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, installed)                                           

^^^

''

app-text/xmlto:0

''

($'[32mapp-text/xmlto-0.0.28-r1:0/0::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

>=app-text/xmlto-0.0.26-r1[text(+)] required by ($'[34mx11-misc/xdg-utils-1.1.3-r1:0/0::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, installed)                                                                                                                  

''

''

sys-apps/systemd:0

''

($'[32msys-apps/systemd-241-r1:0/2::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

sys-apps/systemd:0/2=[$'[31;01mp$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mo$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01ml$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mi$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mc$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01my$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mk$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mi$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mt$'[39;49;00m] required by ($'[34msys-auth/polkit-0.115-r3:0/0::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, installed)                                               

^^^^^^^^^

sys-apps/systemd:0=[$'[31;01mp$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mo$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01ml$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mi$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mc$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01my$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mk$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mi$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mt$'[39;49;00m] required by ($'[34msys-auth/polkit-0.115-r3:0/0::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, installed)                                                 

^^^^^^^^^

''

dev-libs/libxml2:2

''

($'[32mdev-libs/libxml2-2.9.9-r1:2/2::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

dev-libs/libxml2[$'[31;01mi$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mc$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mu$'[39;49;00m] required by ($'[34mdev-qt/qtwebengine-5.12.3:5/5.12::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, installed)                                                                

^^^

''

media-libs/libvpx:0

''

($'[32mmedia-libs/libvpx-1.5.0:0/3::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

>=media-libs/libvpx-1.5:=[$'[31;01ms$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mv$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mc$'[39;49;00m] required by ($'[34mdev-qt/qtwebengine-5.12.3:5/5.12::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, installed)                                                       

^^^

>=media-libs/libvpx-1.5:0/3=[$'[31;01ms$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mv$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mc$'[39;49;00m] required by ($'[34mdev-qt/qtwebengine-5.12.3:5/5.12::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, installed)                                                    

^^^

''

dev-qt/qtmultimedia:5

''

($'[32mdev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.12.3:5/5.12::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

dev-qt/qtmultimedia:5[$'[31;01mq$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mm$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01ml$'[39;49;00m] required by ($'[34mmedia-gfx/photoqt-1.7.1-r1:0/0::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, installed)                                                             

^^^

''

''

The following $'[31;01mUSE changes$'[39;49;00m are necessary to proceed:

(see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by games-strategy/widelands-0.20::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

$'[32m>=media-libs/sdl2-mixer-2.0.4 vorbis$'[39;49;00m

```

Die fehlgeleiteten Escape-Codes sind auch noch in der Ausgabe, das macht es nicht übersichtlicher....

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Uhai,

wenn ich das in deinem letzten emerge Output richtig sehe benötigt media-libs/sdl2-mixer das vorbis Useflag.

Und, dein installiertes Qt stammt scheinbar teilweise aus einem experimentellen Dev-Overlay, ist das so wirklich gewollt? Falls nein, dann würde ich vorschlagen das Qt aus dem ::gentoo main tree zu verwenden, das sollte fein funktionieren.

----------

## uhai

Hallo Josef95,

USE=vorbis habe ich gesetzt:

```
# 2017-03-27

# required by games-strategy/widelands-0.18::gentoo

# required by games-strategy/widelands (argument)

>=media-libs/sdl2-mixer-2.0.4 vorbis

```

Allerdings akzeptiert er das nicht.... ich hab meinen Fehler noch nicht gefunden.

Was qt angeht, das war sicher ma so gwewollt. Aber aktuell kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, warum ich das so gemacht habe. Das Overlay habe ich entfernt, diverse Einträge zu qt in package.unmask und package.accept_keywords auch. Die Blocks bleiben:

''

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

''

app-text/xmlto:0

''

($'[32mapp-text/xmlto-0.0.28-r1:0/0::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

>=app-text/xmlto-0.0.26-r1[text(+)] required by ($'[34mx11-misc/xdg-utils-1.1.3-r1:0/0::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, installed)

''

''

x11-libs/libxcb:0

''

($'[32mx11-libs/libxcb-1.13.1:0/1.12::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

>=x11-libs/libxcb-1.10:=[abi_x86_64(-),$'[31;01mx$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mk$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mb$'[39;49;00m] required by ($'[34mx11-libs/libxkbcommon-0.8.4:0/0::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, installed)                                                                                                                   

^^^

>=x11-libs/libxcb-1.10:0/1.12=[abi_x86_64(-),$'[31;01mx$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mk$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mb$'[39;49;00m] required by ($'[34mx11-libs/libxkbcommon-0.8.4:0/0::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, installed)                                                                                                             

^^^

>=x11-libs/libxcb-1.12:=[$'[31;01mx$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mk$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mb$'[39;49;00m] required by ($'[34mdev-qt/qtgui-5.12.3-r1:5/5.12::poly-c$'[39;49;00m, installed)                                                                                                                                   

^^^

>=x11-libs/libxcb-1.10[$'[31;01mx$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mk$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mb$'[39;49;00m] required by ($'[34mnet-im/telegram-desktop-bin-1.7.3:0/0::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, installed)                                                                                                                             

^^^

>=x11-libs/libxcb-1.12:0/1.12=[$'[31;01mx$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mk$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mb$'[39;49;00m] required by ($'[34mdev-qt/qtgui-5.12.3-r1:5/5.12::poly-c$'[39;49;00m, installed)                                                                                                                             

^^^

''

sys-apps/systemd:0

''

($'[32msys-apps/systemd-241-r1:0/2::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

sys-apps/systemd:0/2=[$'[31;01mp$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mo$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01ml$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mi$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mc$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01my$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mk$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mi$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mt$'[39;49;00m] required by ($'[34msys-auth/polkit-0.115-r3:0/0::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, installed)   

^^^^^^^^^

sys-apps/systemd:0=[$'[31;01mp$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mo$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01ml$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mi$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mc$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01my$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mk$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mi$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mt$'[39;49;00m] required by ($'[34msys-auth/polkit-0.115-r3:0/0::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, installed)     

^^^^^^^^^

''

dev-libs/libxml2:2

''

($'[32mdev-libs/libxml2-2.9.9-r1:2/2::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

dev-libs/libxml2[$'[31;01mi$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mc$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mu$'[39;49;00m] required by ($'[34mdev-qt/qtwebengine-5.12.3:5/5.12::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, installed)                                                                                                                                        

^^^

''

media-libs/libvpx:0

''

($'[32mmedia-libs/libvpx-1.5.0:0/3::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

>=media-libs/libvpx-1.5:0/3=[$'[31;01ms$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mv$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mc$'[39;49;00m] required by ($'[34mdev-qt/qtwebengine-5.12.3:5/5.12::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, installed)                                                                                                                            

^^^

>=media-libs/libvpx-1.5:=[$'[31;01ms$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mv$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mc$'[39;49;00m] required by ($'[34mdev-qt/qtwebengine-5.12.3:5/5.12::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, installed)                                                                                                                               

^^^

''

dev-qt/qtmultimedia:5

''

($'[32mdev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.12.3:5/5.12::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

dev-qt/qtmultimedia:5[$'[31;01mq$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01mm$'[39;49;00m$'[31;01ml$'[39;49;00m] required by ($'[34mmedia-gfx/photoqt-1.7.1-r1:0/0::gentoo$'[39;49;00m, installed)                                                                                                                                     

^^^

''

[/code]

uhai

[code]

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, schau mal bitte ob ohne X via Pastebin-Service eine besser lesbare emerge-Ausgabe zu bekommen ist.

Versuche mal bitte 

```
wgetpaste -c "emerge -pvuDN --autounmask=n --newrepo @world"
```

 und poste den Link hier dann bitte.

(/edit, --newrepo hinzugefügt)

----------

## uhai

So sieht das aus.

Da ist die Ausgabe in Ordnung - also ein Problem von X?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /usr/include/unicode/numberformatter.h:2448:19: note:   candidate expects 1 argument, 0 provided
> 
> ...

 

Hm, /usr/include/unicode/numberformatter.h stamt aus dem dev-libs/icu Paket.

Und laut dem letzten Pastebin ist x11-libs/libxcb scheinbar nicht mit dem nötigen USE=xkb gebaut, siehe 

```
WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

x11-libs/libxcb:0

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.13.1:0/1.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.12:0/1.12=[xkb] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.12.3-r1:5/5.12::poly-c, installed)

                                   ^^^ 

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.10:=[abi_x86_64(-),xkb] required by (x11-libs/libxkbcommon-0.8.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                           ^^^ 

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.12:=[xkb] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.12.3-r1:5/5.12::poly-c, installed)

                             ^^^ 

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.10[xkb] required by (net-im/telegram-desktop-bin-1.7.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^ 

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.10:0/1.12=[abi_x86_64(-),xkb] required by (x11-libs/libxkbcommon-0.8.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)
```

 (das ist ein Auszug), scheinbar fehlen bei anderen Paketen auch noch weitere Useflags wie zb USE=icu

Und zu dem Overlay, da meinte ich eher das experimentelle poly-c Dev-Overlay, aus dem du einige Pakete (wie zb qtgui) installiert hast. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es eine gute Idee ist solche Paket aus einem experimentellen Dev-Overlay installiert zu haben - Qt 5.12.3 ist doch auch stable im offiziellen ::gentoo main tree verfügbar.

Zusammenfassend: Ich würde vorschlagen zu schauen ob es wirklich erforderlich ist diese vielen Pakete aus einem Overlay installiert zu haben - wenn nein, dann weg damit, und die Pakete aus dem offiziellen gentoo Repo installieren. Und dazu die scheinbar nicht gesetzten Useflags wie benötigt setzen (siehe im Pastebin).

Vermutlich wird nach dem auflösen und bauen auch dein qterminal wieder wie gewünscht funktionieren :)

----------

## uhai

Die USE habe ich ergänzt - das habe ich in dem Durcheinander echt übersehen. Und poly-c habe ich entfernt. Dann das System aktualisiert und jetzt habe ich nur noch das hier:

```
 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

[$'[32;01mYes$'[39;49;00m/$'[31;01mNo$'[39;49;00m] $'[33;01m * $'[39;49;00mAfter world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with                                                                                                                      

$'[33;01m * $'[39;49;00memerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.

```

Kann das aus dem Konsolen-Prompt kommen?

uhai

----------

## ulenrich

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Kann das aus dem Konsolen-Prompt kommen?

 

Ja. Das  kannst du setzen in der  /root/.bashrc   

oder  für den Benutzer in ~/.bashrc   als zB

PS1='\u@\h \w \$ '

oder auch für emerge Farbe ausstellen in /etc/portage/make.conf

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=" --color=n "

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Kann das aus dem Konsolen-Prompt kommen?

  Ja, gut möglich. Falls du da selbst einen Prompt konfiguriert hast, dann könntest du es durch weglassen der Konfiguration einfach fix mal ausprobieren, um zu schaue ob es daran liegt :)

----------

